# Die Verurteilung des Lukullus (Staatsoper Stuttgart)



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

A few reviews of the new production of this opera by composer *Paul Dessau* and librettist *Bertolt Brecht*, which premiered November 1st. Among the cast are *Gerhard Siegel* as _Lukullus_ and *Cheryl Studer* as _Tertullia_. Renowned new music specialist, *Bernhard Kontarsky*, conducts.

https://onlinemerker.com/stuttgart-...chen-strenger-musik-und-ueberfrachteter-szene

https://www.nmz.de/online/entfessel...llus-von-paul-dessau-und-bertolt-brecht-in-st

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuille...lung-des-lullukus-heute-ankommt-17615016.html

Was anyone there that would like to comment?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm interested in Paul Dessau as a composer but have baulked at buying the operas on the Berlin Classics/Brilliant labels because of lack of libretto translations. My bad perhaps for not speaking German, but nevertheless it prevents me from investigating what seems to be a very intriguing body of work. 

If my translation facility decides to spring into life I will hopefully be able to read the links you posted. Thanks in advance. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ALT said:


> A few reviews of the new production of this opera by composer *Paul Dessau* and librettist *Bertolt Brecht*, which premiered November 1st. Among the cast are *Gerhard Siegel* as _Lukullus_ and *Cheryl Studer* as _Tertullia_. Renowned new music specialist, *Bernhard Kontarsky*, conducts.
> 
> https://onlinemerker.com/stuttgart-...chen-strenger-musik-und-ueberfrachteter-szene
> 
> ...


I read the name in the paper, was no review as such. 
But if any one should have been there it's you .


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> I read the name in the paper, was no review as such.
> But if any one should have been there it's you .


Not clear about what you meant by _read the name in the paper, was no review as such._
Indeed would have loved to have been there but cannot. However, if you are lucky enough to be anywhere near the city, four more performances remain.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

https://www.resmusica.com/2021/11/22/lukullus-de-dessau-et-brecht-retour-sur-une-modernite-oubliee/


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ALT said:


> Not clear about what you meant by _read the name in the paper, was no review as such._
> Indeed would have loved to have been there but cannot. However, if you are lucky enough to be anywhere near the city, four more performances remain.


I meant the name of the soprano, surly you must have understood that.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> I meant the name of the soprano, surly you must have understood that.


Thank you for clarifying but it didn't carry. In any case, let's hope "the name of the soprano" can be invoked at will by anyone, anytime and without concern for harassment.


----------

